# Floor spacers when installing laminate floor



## flybynite (Dec 3, 2006)

I am installing locking laminate flooring in my daughter's bedroom. The directions say to use 1/4 inch spacers around perimeter of wall. The problem is my drywall doesn't come down far enough so that the laminate flooring actually fits under the drywall. So how do I use spacers? I can't put them in under the drywall against the stud, because I won't be able to get them back out. 

Suggestions? Thanks


----------



## HarryHarley (Nov 17, 2006)

The 1/4 space would be in front of the drywall. This compensates for the expansion of the wood. The molding will cover it. I assume you have floor molding? If I read your question right.


----------



## flybynite (Dec 3, 2006)

"The 1/4 space would be in front of the drywall"

Thats fine EXCEPT, my drywall doesn't come down far enough. The laminate flooring will slide right under the drywall and would butt up against the floor stud. I can't put a spacer against the stud because then I won't have enough room to get it back out. The spacer would end up under the drywall and behind the laminate flooring with no way to retrieve it.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

Since you can so easily slip the flooring under the dw, I interpret that to mean that there is no baseboards in place currently, so get some 1/4 " laun plywood or masonite and rip it into 3 to 4" strips, then cross cut into 3 to 4' pieces. Lay the pieces at the base of the walls ,on edge, a few feet apart and tack then in place through the dw, low enough so that the nail holes will be covered by the baseboard. This will act as stops for the first rows of flooring. Remove when the floor is laid and install the baseboard, which will cover any nail holes in the dw.


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

that's the way to do it.
no need to try to stay 1/4 away from the stud.

just need to install something on the drywall to come down so you can push the lam up to it for the first rows.
it doesn't matter if the lam will actually be 1/2 or so away from the stud.
that just gives it MORE expansion space 


good luck


----------

